# Moped/motorbike license



## Adamking (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,
I live in Dubai and I'm going to be going to Portugal on holiday. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a moped or motorbike license there. I don't have any driving qualifications at the moment and I can only speak English if that makes a difference.
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, you would reguire an International Driving licence, to be able to drive anything here, and a Provisional Licence is not recognized.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canoeman said:


> No, you would reguire an International Driving licence, to be able to drive anything here, and a Provisional Licence is not recognized.


Can he take a motorbike license when he gets to Portugal ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Adam King said he was visiting on holiday, so no. 
If he moved here a different kettle of fish, but I would suggest to him or anyone moving here it's far easier to arrive with a licence and exchange it for a Portuguese one, as learning (min number of hours with a licensed instructor) and tests here are expensive.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Adam King said he was visiting on holiday, so no.
> If he moved here a different kettle of fish, but I would suggest to him or anyone moving here it's far easier to arrive with a licence and exchange it for a Portuguese one, as learning (min number of hours with a licensed instructor) and tests here are expensive.


oops - missed the 'holiday' bit 

sounds like Spain then - you can only learn with a qualified instructor/school - no 'practising with Dad'


----------



## chats80 (Nov 14, 2012)

It's the same here, in Dubai. Car/ motorbike learning can only be carried out alongside a licensed instructor. Classes, practise, assessments, Road test...all in all, quiet expensive here too. But, in a way it's good coz this helps in making sure that almost all vehicle users on the roads are on the same page.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Same page supposed to be in Portugal but driving standards don't reflect it


----------

